# Video Controller (VGA Compatible) Issue in Device Manager



## CMTech (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi, I was in the device manager and noticed it has an issue

*?Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

I am not sure how it happened or how to fix it

PC specs-

Intel Celeron
XP Professional SP3
*


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Question mark means the video driver for it is missing or corrupted, so Windows doesn't know exactly what make and model that device is. You'll need to re-install the video driver. Download it from your computer maker's support website.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the make/model of the PC (Dell,HP,Gateway,etc)

If custom built post the specs.


----------



## CMTech (Sep 17, 2011)

*Here it is








Processor*
Processor name *Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.60GHz*Processor

speed*2599* Processor vendor *GenuineIntel*Processor 

count (cores)*1*Processor ID*x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9




**COMPUTER* Description* AT/AT COMPATIBLE* 

Model *P4M90-M4* Manufacturer *BIOSTAR Group* No. of physical

processors*1* System type*X86-based PC* Total physical memory*5.65 GHZ
*


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

See if *Speccy* will help identify the motherboard components.

How to Find Your Full System Specs Using Speccy or CPU-Z | | Tech Support Forum


----------



## CMTech (Sep 17, 2011)

You want the full overview?, here it is.


Computer name*COMPUTER* Description*AT/AT COMPATIBLE* Model*P4M90-M4* Manufacturer*BIOSTAR Group* No. of physical processors*1* System type*X86-based PC* Total physical memory* 5.65GHz* Infrared supported*False* *







System enclosure*1. Chassis type*Desktop* Manufacturer*BIOSTAR Group* *







System product*1. 
Name*P4M90-M4* Caption*Computer System Product* Vendor*BIOSTAR Group* Identifying number*OEM* Version*Ver:1.0* *







Bios*1. 
Name*Ver:1.0* Manufacturer*Phoenix Technologies, LTD* 
Version*P4M900 - 42302e31
Ver:1.0
Ver:1.0
Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG* Release date *Dec 21 2007* SMBIOSBIOSVersion*6.00 PG* SMBIOSMajor Version*2* SMBIOSMinorVersion*4* Bios features *ISA is supported

PCI is supported
Plug and Play is supported
APM is supported
BIOS is Upgradable (Flash)
BIOS shadowing is allowed
Boot from CD is supported
Selectable Boot is supported
BIOS ROM is socketed
EDD (Enhanced Disk Drive) Specification is supported
Int 13h - 5.25 / 360 KB Floppy Services are supported
Int 13h - 5.25 /1.2MB Floppy Services are supported
Int 13h - 3.5 / 720 KB Floppy Services are supported
Int 13h - 3.5 / 2.88 MB Floppy Services are supported
Int 5h, Print Screen Service is supported
Int 9h, 8042 Keyboard services are supported
Int 14h, Serial Services are supported
Int 17h, printer services are supported
Int 10h, CGA/Mono Video Services are supported
ACPI is supported
USB Legacy is supported
AGP is supported
LS-120 boot is supported
ATAPI ZIP Drive boot is supported* *







Base board*1. Name*Base Board* Manufacturer*BIOSTAR Group* Product*P4M90-M4* Version*Ver:1.0* Is hosting board*True* *







Processor*1. Name*Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.60GHz* Caption*x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9* L2 cache size*0 B* Manufacturer*GenuineIntel* Processor ID*BFEBFBFF00000F29* Address width*32* *







Disk drive*1. Caption*WDC WD1200JB-00DUA3* Description*Disk drive* Capabilities*Random Access
Supports Writing* Manufacturer*(Standard disk drives)* Model*WDC WD1200JB-00DUA3* Size*120 GB* *







Physical memory*1. Capacity*256.00 MB* *







Sound device*1. Name*Realtek High Definition Audio* *







Port connectors*1. Port type*None* Connector type*ATA 3-1/2 Inch (40 pins)* Internal reference designator*PRIMARY IDE* 2. Port type*None* Connector type*ATA 3-1/2 Inch (40 pins)* Internal reference designator*SECONDARY IDE* 3. 

Port type Connector type*Circular* Internal reference designator*FDD* 4. 
Port type*Serial Port 16450 Compatible* Connector type*DB-9
Male

On Board IDE Connector* Internal reference designator*COM1* 5. Port type*Parallel Port ECP/EPP* Connector type*DB-25

Female* Internal reference designator*LPT1* 6. Port type*Keyboard Port* Connector type*PS/2* Internal reference designator*Keyboard* 7. 

Port type*Mouse Port* Connector type*PS/2* Internal reference designator*PS/2 Mouse* 8. Port type*USB* Connector type*Unknown*


----------



## CMTech (Sep 17, 2011)

I was reading that I need to go get the VGA Drivers and any other from the

BIOSTAR site for the specific board, a quick google later...

BIOSTAR :: P4M900-M4 :: Driver

I notice in the drivers section it says "VGA" and some others I might need

to get.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Doesn't appear you have a discrete video card installed so yes the VGA driver from the Biostar link is what you need, do you have any other yellow or red call outs in device manager?


----------



## CMTech (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah that fixed the VGA issue:smile:

Others yellows? no, well their is this random keyboard device(shows two) but as you see the main keyboard is working fine. 

I didn't know how to fix or delete that device, so I just put it on "disabled"( red x).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have a standard Key board or a multi-media board with the video and audio controls?


----------

